# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  What do users think after buying and using real sex dolls

## qiouxdoll

The *real sex doll* industry for adults is an economic sector that has been booming for several decades, and the development of a sex doll is a very long and thorough process. Everything has to fit perfectly, from its measurements, to its morphology through those characteristics that make each sex doll a unique item.

----------

